# Living with a physically disabled pigeon



## fluttertaube (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi everyone ( ' v ' )

Some days ago I rescued a poorly lil pidge, he's on meds and doing well but I have big doubts that he will be releasable. It seems like his leg injuries happened, "healed" into (wrong) place and he's just kinda struggled along on the streets for a small while. He can hardly even walk, although manages to move a bit better on fabric surfaces.

I don't mind keeping him, in fact my companion PMV pigeon would likely benefit from some additional company.  

Does anyone else live with a pigeon who has similar mobility issues? What advice would you give for his care?

So far I have considered carpet flooring, at least a large rug, to support his "walking." Also, modifying a FlightSuit to include padding on the front in case he lands badly and hurts himself that way. Things like that.

Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for taking in this disabled pigeon! It sounds like you have already figured out how to address some of the needs of this bird. Others will hopefully be along shortly to share their experiences and information with you.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

We have or have had pigeons in various states of disrepair. One-legged, stumps only, splayed leg from poorly healed break, arthritis ...

One problem I've noted lately is that when they are living inside their 'toenails' can get very long and curved, and they are potentially at risk of catching them in loose threads, fringes or other non-smooth surfaces. Very dangerous for a disabled bird.

Overgrown beaks are fine to trim, but less confident with their claws. Time to get the mini-dremel out.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing the handicapped pigeon! They deserve love too.  our first pigeon, Phoebe, was nonreleasable and had wing and internal issues, and we had to trim her toenails. We were always terrified when we trimmed but got pretty good at it.


----------

